# Yawning, and scratching



## Growly (Jan 15, 2013)

Our new cockatiel keeps opening her mouth wide and bobbing her head, any ideas why this could be?

She also appears to be moulting and is scratching a bit and has a bald patch on top of her head, is this anything to worry about?

Thank You!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

How frequently is she doing this motion, and does she seem distressed by it? Also, how old is she? 

There are a few possibilities here. She could simply be adjusting her crop, which is normal. If she's a baby, she could be begging for a hand feeding. If she's and adult and she's doing it excessively, it could be a sign of a respiratory or GI infection. So we really need more information before we can advise you. A video of the behavior would be helpful too.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Sounds normal to me. I was alarmed at first too with what I thought was yawning, but I was told by those here who know a lot more than me, that it's adjusting of the crop that makes them do that. Moulting might cause the scratching. I know it makes them itchy.


----------



## Growly (Jan 15, 2013)

She's 5 months old (about). She opens her mouth, stretches her head out and then back again and then repeat. She's not doing it constantly, just a habit we have noticed. Maybe 5 times a day? And maybe scratched herself 10 times or so?


----------



## Growly (Jan 15, 2013)

Also she doesn't seem distressed by it at all.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

That's just what they all do.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

That's normal, then.  it's her way of adjusting her crop and clearing her airways. Scratching is also normal, unless she seems distressed or starts to develop noticeable irritation. The bald spot is probably genetic.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I agree, it all sounds normal. The bald spot could be genetic, but if you just got her and she was previously with other birds, it's possible that one of the other birds plucked her. If it's genetic she'll stay bald, but if it's plucking the feathers will grow back.


----------

